# Rodeo - Contact Pro - Malavita



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

I just bought this years restricted Malavita's. I like the tech and I'm looking forward to trying them. I've been riding Rome 390's for the past few seasons.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

The Malavitas are very solid bindings and pretty lightweight. What I didn't like about them was the reflex disc which is very small and doesn't hold the whole baseplate on your board. if you lift up the heel part of the bindings when they are mounted, they will lift half an inch. Also they aren't very customizable.

If you don't mind your bindings being medium weight rather than feather, check out the Forum Shaka. Very similar to the Malavita but with a more solid disc and a movable heel cup so your foot will always be centered (which was never the case with my Malavitas). They have canting and the straps and ratchets are great. Also, they didn't change anything for 2013 so you can easily go with the 2012 model.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Malavita's realy aren't that much softer, neither are Rodeos, and I felt like my Contacts were too soft for the Kink I had.

I'd more look at Raiden Zero's, Flux DS30, Flow 5's, or K2 Nationals.

If you want to go Burton, I swear Cartels are softer than Malavita's this year. I will be getting on them as soon as possible to verify, but the base is supposed to be the same glass content and the highback is noticeably softer.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Malavita's realy aren't that much softer, neither are Rodeos, and I felt like my Contacts were too soft for the Kink I had.
> 
> I'd more look at Raiden Zero's, Flux DS30, Flow 5's, or K2 Nationals.
> 
> If you want to go Burton, I swear Cartels are softer than Malavita's this year. I will be getting on them as soon as possible to verify, but the base is supposed to be the same glass content and the highback is noticeably softer.


The contact pro is really that much softer? The contact is unions softest binding i believe, but I was thinking the pro was a little more beefed up version. From what I read and review sites have the pro categorized with the rodeo and malavita. And the cartel, capo, and atlas in a category for similar bindings. Hmmm

I know it shouldn't be important but binding looks do come into play for me and I find the construction style of these three brands really catch my eye. I really do like flow and the concept. My friend has an older set and they really are super convenient especially around here. I was thinking I'd need more of the nx2 tech for my feet and I like cranking my straps down snug. I see they did add ratchets for 2013 but they don't have a canted footbed or the hing for the opening in the strap.


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

Rodeo is a little mushy but the cant is perfect. I might up up for a stiffer high back.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

henry06x said:


> The contact pro is really that much softer? The contact is unions softest binding i believe, but I was thinking the pro was a little more beefed up version. From what I read and review sites have the pro categorized with the rodeo and malavita. And the cartel, capo, and atlas in a category for similar bindings. Hmmm
> 
> I know it shouldn't be important but binding looks do come into play for me and I find the construction style of these three brands really catch my eye. I really do like flow and the concept. My friend has an older set and they really are super convenient especially around here. I was thinking I'd need more of the nx2 tech for my feet and I like cranking my straps down snug. I see they did add ratchets for 2013 but they don't have a canted footbed or the hing for the opening in the strap.


Well the Contact Pro is stiffer than the Contact, but not a ton. And the thing about the after market canting I've seen on Unions doesn't usually give any kind of canting to the heel area. Just under the toe/footpad. Which to be honest could be worse than no canting at all. And I'd more line the Contact Pro up with Zero's, DS30's and whatnot.

In the past that is exactly where the Cartels would fit, but this years highback is noticeably softer so I'm thinkin it's going to ride more parky than in years past.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

This is frustrating --

From the Burton site the Cartels (restricted and non) are a "7". The Malavitas show up as a 6.

And the Restricted Malavitas show up as a 7.

The most responsive (their description) binding they have, the Diode, comes in at an 8.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I realize that's what the site says. And last year this was the case. But I swear with the new highback the Cartel is going to ride softer.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

Nivek,

No criticism implied or intended.

I'm tying to settle on some bindings for my new proto and there seems to be more half-assed information than actual information when it comes to bindings.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

sangsters said:


> Nivek,
> 
> No criticism implied or intended.
> 
> I'm tying to settle on some bindings for my new proto and there seems to be more half-assed information than actual information when it comes to bindings.


My reasons for thinking what I do is that the glass content in the bases of the Malavita and Cartel are the same. I've ridden the React Strap and Asym and there is not a noticeable difference in performance between the two. Then you play with the highbacks and the one on the 2013 Cartel is softer than I can ever remember seeing on a Cartel. When you push into the top of the Cartel highback it gives more than when you push into the top of the Malavita.

Companies label things wrong. And number systems are very arbitrary. Look at Forum. They still claim the Destroyer Doubledog is stiffer than the Youngblood Doubledog. I've ridden both. The Destroyer was fun to play in the tips, the Youngblood threw me down a few times. It is stiffer, I don't care what Forum's numbers say, the Youngblood was stiffer.

So yes, in the past the Cartel has been just a bit stiffer than the Malavita, the only things new are the react strap and highback. With that new highback I am heavily betting that it will now ride with more play up top, feeling softer.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

sangsters said:


> I'm tying to settle on some bindings for my new proto and there seems to be more half-assed information than actual information when it comes to bindings.


Bindings and boots don't really get reviewed as much. People are much more interested in boards than bindings and boots its mostly what fits well and is comfortable.

Nivek as usual thanks for the good information. I really want to try union to see if they live up to their hype, but with no canting and the probability self canting will be worse I'm hesitant. last year was my first year with canting and I really like it. I'm sure how thick rides wedgies are helped to, I like that extra padding also. Is the cartel now the closest thing to the contact pro and zero in Burton's line now or what would be Burton's similar binding?


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

henry06x said:


> Bindings and boots don't really get reviewed as much. People are much more interested in boards than bindings and boots its mostly what fits well and is comfortable.
> 
> Nivek as usual thanks for the good information. I really want to try union to see if they live up to their hype, but with no canting and the probability self canting will be worse I'm hesitant. last year was my first year with canting and I really like it. I'm sure how thick rides wedgies are helped to, I like that extra padding also. Is the cartel now the closest thing to the contact pro and zero in Burton's line now or what would be Burton's similar binding?


No, don't do it. They are such shit. Went to a shop last night to get some boots and held about 4 different union's. From feeling them the ratchets suck ass, the plastic feels like shit and the foam is sooo hard. they are bulky, the adjustment on the ankle strap is huge and the straps feel like my mattress and as you probably know the toe straps are useless. If you actually want them to fit, you would need a boot that the front is about 45 degree sloped, Like some kind of a snow plow. Horrible design and they feel like shit all around. looked at Raidens and they were sick, so were burton's, rome as usual sick as hell and plush with the cool X on the toe strap. Flow's look cool but they cap strap felt bad. Ride was sick but i don't like how fucking skinny their straps run or narrow i guess.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nivek said:


> My reasons for thinking what I do is that the glass content in the bases of the Malavita and Cartel are the same. I've ridden the React Strap and Asym and there is not a noticeable difference in performance between the two. Then you play with the highbacks and the one on the 2013 Cartel is softer than I can ever remember seeing on a Cartel. When you push into the top of the Cartel highback it gives more than when you push into the top of the Malavita.
> 
> Companies label things wrong. And number systems are very arbitrary. Look at Forum. They still claim the Destroyer Doubledog is stiffer than the Youngblood Doubledog. I've ridden both. The Destroyer was fun to play in the tips, the Youngblood threw me down a few times. It is stiffer, I don't care what Forum's numbers say, the Youngblood was stiffer.
> 
> So yes, in the past the Cartel has been just a bit stiffer than the Malavita, the only things new are the react strap and highback. With that new highback I am heavily betting that it will now ride with more play up top, feeling softer.


Hurry up and get a pair and tell us then! I'm dying to buy a pair. Either Vitas or cartels.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

jdang307 said:


> Hurry up and get a pair and tell us then! I'm dying to buy a pair. Either Vitas or cartels.


I'm not buying a pair. Why would I BUY hardgoods? I'm not a measly insect like the rest of you.

After loveland I'll tell you how they ride. I'mma put them on a SuperHero, which I also have high hopes for.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nivek said:


> I'm not buying a pair. Why would I BUY hardgoods? I'm not a measly insect like the rest of you.
> 
> After loveland I'll tell you how they ride. I'mma put them on a SuperHero, which I also have high hopes for.


I never said buy. I said get!

Show off.

I almost bought a superhero a few days ago. I can't help it. It was at such a steep discount. But I need bindings first.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

blunted_nose said:


> No, don't do it. They are such shit. Went to a shop last night to get some boots and held about 4 different union's. From feeling them the ratchets suck ass, the plastic feels like shit and the foam is sooo hard. they are bulky, the adjustment on the ankle strap is huge and the straps feel like my mattress and as you probably know the toe straps are useless. If you actually want them to fit, you would need a boot that the front is about 45 degree sloped, Like some kind of a snow plow. Horrible design and they feel like shit all around. looked at Raidens and they were sick, so were burton's, rome as usual sick as hell and plush with the cool X on the toe strap. Flow's look cool but they cap strap felt bad. Ride was sick but i don't like how fucking skinny their straps run or narrow i guess.


I've checked out some Force's and DLX's in the on hill shop where I ride and they didn't seem cheap to me... The DLX is the cheaper binding and to me it still looked and felt sound. 
Ride's ankle straps are nice IMO. They may not look super soft but they are comfortable. With the center cut (rodeos, revolts have this) out it distributes the pressure well. The capo has the same type of distribution with the middle not cut out but I find them very comfortable. The toe straps other than cosmetic rubber tearing work well.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

blunted_nose said:


> No, don't do it. They are such shit. Went to a shop last night to get some boots and held about 4 different union's. From feeling them the ratchets suck ass, the plastic feels like shit and the foam is sooo hard. they are bulky, the adjustment on the ankle strap is huge and the straps feel like my mattress and as you probably know the toe straps are useless. If you actually want them to fit, you would need a boot that the front is about 45 degree sloped, Like some kind of a snow plow. Horrible design and they feel like shit all around. looked at Raidens and they were sick, so were burton's, rome as usual sick as hell and plush with the cool X on the toe strap. Flow's look cool but they cap strap felt bad. Ride was sick but i don't like how fucking skinny their straps run or narrow i guess.


x2... Union rode well, but trying to get out of them was a bitch. The toe ratchet would seize up on me. Seems that they should have engineered their setup better. I used my Forces once then sold the damn things. I just put the Restricted Vitas on my Proto and noticed an earlier comment about the heel of the binding raising a bit because of the way the Re:Flex tech works. I strapped in on carpet and it doesn't look like its going to be an issue. They actually felt pretty badass so I will have to see how they do on the mountain.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

Nivek said:


> I'm not buying a pair. Why would I BUY hardgoods? I'm not a measly insect like the rest of you.
> 
> After loveland I'll tell you how they ride. I'mma put them on a SuperHero, which I also have high hopes for.


And when is Loveland? 

I'm itching to finish up my kit for the season. Cartels or 'Vitas? 'Vitas or Cartels?


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

henry06x said:


> I've checked out some Force's and DLX's in the on hill shop where I ride and they didn't seem cheap to me... The DLX is the cheaper binding and to me it still looked and felt sound.
> Ride's ankle straps are nice IMO. They may not look super soft but they are comfortable. With the center cut (rodeos, revolts have this) out it distributes the pressure well. The capo has the same type of distribution with the middle not cut out but I find them very comfortable. The toe straps other than cosmetic rubber tearing work well.


Union bindings don't feel cheap at all to me either. I've owned the DLX (2011) and the Contact Pro (2012). The DLX was super solid for their entry level binding. The Contact Pro is really nice as well. I really like their highbacks, ankle straps, and overall look. I think the ratchets work great as well. I've heard so much crap about the toe straps on them but they fit my boots just fine. The only complaint I have with them is that the footbed is really hard and there is no canting. It didn't bother me much, but if you're coming from a cushy footbed to this it might not feel that great. I also have Ride Delta MVMNT (2011). They were replaced by the Rodeo for 2012 and later. Their footbeds have tons of padding and their canting feels really nice. It's either 2 or 2.5 degrees I think. The ankle strap isn't quite as padded as the Contact Pro but is still comfortable. The toe straps are awesome! They can grip anything! Just my input. I haven't ridden any other bindings than these three, and I know other companies make some great stuff as well, but that's what I think of the stuff I've ridden


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Rookie09 said:


> Union bindings don't feel cheap at all to me either. I've owned the DLX (2011) and the Contact Pro (2012). The DLX was super solid for their entry level binding. The Contact Pro is really nice as well. I really like their highbacks, ankle straps, and overall look. I think the ratchets work great as well. I've heard so much crap about the toe straps on them but they fit my boots just fine. The only complaint I have with them is that the footbed is really hard and there is no canting. It didn't bother me much, but if you're coming from a cushy footbed to this it might not feel that great. I also have Ride Delta MVMNT (2011). They were replaced by the Rodeo for 2012 and later. Their footbeds have tons of padding and their canting feels really nice. It's either 2 or 2.5 degrees I think. The ankle strap isn't quite as padded as the Contact Pro but is still comfortable. The toe straps are awesome! They can grip anything! Just my input. I haven't ridden any other bindings than these three, and I know other companies make some great stuff as well, but that's what I think of the stuff I've ridden



You should try out Burton, Rome, Ride, Flux etc... Then base your opinion. So far i tried K2 Formulas(2011), Burton triads(06) customs(06 and 09) missions(2010), union forces(09), and some old Rome's. Fav's by far Burton's, love their straps and the non-reflex bases.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> You should try out Burton, Rome, Ride, Flux etc... Then base your opinion. So far i tried K2 Formulas(2011), Burton triads(06) customs(06 and 09) missions(2010), union forces(09), and some old Rome's. Fav's by far Burton's, love their straps and the non-reflex bases.


Like I said, I own Ride bindings. My brother also has Rome Mob (2011) that I've tried. I've used a couple older Burton's but not enough to have an opinion on them. I'm not going to have an opportunity to try a large variety of bindings so I'm just stating my opinion based on what I've ridden.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Rookie09 said:


> Like I said, I own Ride bindings. My brother also has Rome Mob (2011) that I've tried. I've used a couple older Burton's but not enough to have an opinion on them. I'm not going to have an opportunity to try a large variety of bindings so I'm just stating my opinion based on what I've ridden.


Sorry didn't see that,AND you still like union? What is wrong with you, they honestly felt like shit... But whatever.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

blunted_nose said:


> Sorry didn't see that,AND you still like union? What is wrong with you, they honestly felt like shit... But whatever.


I still like Union. There are a bunch of other brands I would want to buy before I got another pair of Unions (390 Boss, Cartel, Malavita, Phantom, etc) but I didn't mind them. I don't think they stand up to the incredible hype they get but I also don't think they're worthless like a lot of people say. They are extremely light, look stylish, fit my boots great, ratchets worked well even if they weren't always the smoothest. Their biggest down fall for me was cushioning, but since I'm not hitting 20+ foot kickers regularly it never affected me all that much.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

blunted_nose said:


> Sorry didn't see that,AND you still like union? What is wrong with you, they honestly felt like shit... But whatever.


They can't be too terrible... They have a cult like fallowing with Gigi and trivis on 
their pro team.... 

And rookie, I think you made have made up my mind on not getting union. After switching to the Ride capo and riding the Cushy 2.5 wedgie footbed for a year I don't think I can go to a harder footbed. I couldnt even really ride my Ride deltas last year after getting my Capo's. it's just way more comfortable..


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

henry06x said:


> They can't be too terrible... They have a cult like fallowing with Gigi and trivis on
> their pro team....
> 
> And rookie, I think you made have made up my mind on not getting union. After switching to the Ride capo and riding the Cushy 2.5 wedgie footbed for a year I don't think I can go to a harder footbed. I couldnt even really ride my Ride deltas last year after getting my Capo's. it's just way more comfortable..


Well I just went from Contact Pros to Ride Deltas and noticed the footbed was a lot more cushy so if you thought it was a noticeable downgrade from Capos to Deltas it would be smart to stay away from union. at least until they fix this.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

Rookie09 said:


> Well I just went from Contact Pros to Ride Deltas and noticed the footbed was a lot more cushy so if you thought it was a noticeable downgrade from Capos to Deltas it would be smart to stay away from union. at least until they fix this.


No sorry I didn't mean 2011 deltas with the wedgie. Mine were 2008's without it.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

ahh got it. well same dealeo


----------



## nzshred (Jun 3, 2009)

Fact is, bindings are the same as boots - it's a personal choice and they fit everyone different. As many opinions you may listen to, nothing is going to give you a better idea than trying them yourself.

As much as people love Burton bindings, I hate them. They're the most uncomfortable things I've ever tried on. I've got some 2012 Contact Pro's now and they've been really good. The toe straps have been fine (I ride 32 lashed boots) and I've never had a problem with the ratchets. I've also not had a problem with the lack of 'cushioning' either. They're also pretty damn light which is great for park, and I haven't found them too soft or unresponsive when riding big mountain and powder.

The only real problem I have is with the heel cup that likes to loosen up and pops from "1" out to "2" - though it tends only to be on one side of the heel cup on one binding when it happens - and it never actually affects my riding. It's unnoticeable until I visually see it.

Really, you're not going to find a binding that fits you perfectly without trying a bunch. I always wonder how many people who try bindings and dislike them failed to adjust them to their boots and board correctly?


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

Still looking around and undecided. I was looking at burton and the cobra shark seems to be the med/soft binding from them im looking for. I've have not herd a lot about them and was wondering if they were a good solid binding and not just one of Burton's cheap crap binders. Also are they canted? Are they overly soft like the union contact?
Also on the flow five how well do the mini ratchets work?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

henry06x said:


> Still looking around and undecided. I was looking at burton and the cobra shark seems to be the med/soft binding from them im looking for. I've have not herd a lot about them and was wondering if they were a good solid binding and not just one of Burton's cheap crap binders. Also are they canted? Are they overly soft like the union contact?
> Also on the flow five how well do the mini ratchets work?


They seem to be like the Cartel of the park bindings. Meaning if your a jibby park pro that doesn't have a binding sponsor, you buy Cobra Sharks. Seem to be a killer binding if you don't mind the stock forward lean. No canting as far as I can tell.

Fives have full ratchets this year. Otherwise the mini's are alright. They will tear up the ladders if you use them a lot though.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

The stock forward lean is fine with me. I run forward lean already on my Ride bindings at the fist notch. I'm going to try and make it to a shop this weekend and hopefully they have some 2012 left for me to check them out.


----------



## sk8_choco21 (Sep 8, 2011)

go with the VITAs. i just picked up a pair today, i cant really vouch for them yet, but i put them on my board and strapped in and they felt awesome. Thy are really light, the autocant im sure works, the asym superstrap is really comfy and helps lock your boot in along with the heel hammock. That shit works great. Obviously the gettagrip strap is sick, and the canted highback is sweet. 

The Union's toe caps, or should i say straps, are worthless. And the ratchets obviously suck too. Don't know much about the Rodeos but i would say the Malavitas are the way to go. Good for all around with mainly park oriented guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

If canting is the most important thing, go Malavitas. They're not really as soft as advertised, like Nivek said. The reflex tech does lift the binding off the board, but didn't bother me enough to care.

If a softer binding is more important, go Contact Pro, they have a great lateral flex for presses a sick highback for tweaks and are really light. The baseplate is also carbon injected so it's a bit stiffer than the regular contacts, highback is much firmer/responsive too. I think they're my most versatile binding it's a 50-50 shot on what I'm going to ride or who I'm going to ride with.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

I think I decided that I am going with the 2012 Burton Cobra shark then. I was wondering if I should go with the basic Cobra shark or the Cobra shark Mud shark?? I think the difference is just the winged high back. I am not a complete fan of the look but they said its rather functional.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Winged highbacks don't make a huge difference in riding imho. I have some on my malavitas and don't really notice a difference between the stock highbacks.

So go with what color you like best.

Did you get a good price on the 'sharks? 
They're not canted like the 'Vitas and they're not as tech or as light as the Contact Pros.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

I found the 2012 cobra sharks for $107. The malavita's sound a lot like the Capo's that I already have and I'm not really finding any 2012 on sale. Only est and 2011 in el noche color way. Weight isn't a huge deal unless they are overly heavy. I do want canting, but I haven't really found any with the mid mid/soft flex.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm curious (still trying to make a decision) why you didn't go for the Ride Rodeos.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

sangsters said:


> I'm curious (still trying to make a decision) why you didn't go for the Ride Rodeos.


I really like Ride. I have the capo and love them and had delta's for a few years and did those also. I just want to try out some other brands and broaden my experience with other equipment.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

henry06x said:


> I really like Ride. I have the capo and love them and had delta's for a few years and did those also. I just want to try out some other brands and broaden my experience with other equipment.


I would've probably taken Cartels or Malavitas or Rodeos over the Cobrashark. The only thing that might sway me to the cobrashark is if it was a lot cheaper.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

henry06x said:


> I really like Ride. I have the capo and love them and had delta's for a few years and did those also. I just want to try out some other brands and broaden my experience with other equipment.


Have you ridden any other plastic bindings in the memorable past? I see you just mentioning the Rides. Interested to hear how u like the plastic vs metal or if u notice it.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Have you ridden any other plastic bindings in the memorable past? I see you just mentioning the Rides. Interested to hear how u like the plastic vs metal or if u notice it.


I have never ridden any for a prolonged period of time. Just while switching up boards with friends and rentals years ago when I first learned to ride. So I haven't ridden them long enough to really know the Benefits of each. Also most of the ones I tried we're cheaper models and the just felt cheaper. That's one reason I want to get something other than ride. Personally I like the idea of metal over plastic. To me metal looks better and gives me a more secure feel metal tends to be stronger than plastic. I really want to get some days riding a good plastic set so I can get a broader view of products.
Edit:
To put it in perspective 
I started out riding rental Rossignal bindings. They were decent from what I can remember, but super heavy. First setup was k2 clicker way back in 03 then I soon realized step-ins are garbage and traded a friend something for some early 2000 liquid boots and bindings. Those were complete shit so the next year I bought ride LX's they were the best bindings I had road to that point so I road them for a year. Next year got the EX and they were better and the fallowing I got the delta movement. Had the deltas from 2008 until early last year. While I had my deltas I tried burton customs I thought were okay but liked my delta's better. Then I tried friends burton free style that outside the liquids and stepins were the cheapest prices of shit I've ever touched. I also tried out a set of flow flite 2 and I did like the flows quite a bit even tho they were a cheaper pair because of the ease of them and they were rather comfy. Only problem was they felt just a little looser than I was comfortable with. They fixed that with the NX2 so I will be looking into those next year when I can get a last year model. So I got another set of rides (capo) since I knew what to expect last year. I did have a friend buy some K2 something I forget what ones and I do like them outside of the bright ass colors. That's partially what made me want to try some other brands again, but just not the cheap models.


Rookie09 said:


> I would've probably taken Cartels or Malavitas or Rodeos over the Cobrashark. The only thing that might sway me to the cobrashark is if it was a lot cheaper.


I have not actually got anything yet, but that was what I was leaning towards most. I want something not ride and that has more of a contrast to my Capo. And they are about $50 cheaper.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Idk if this got touched on yet, but did you consider Rome 390 Boss? If not, check them out! They are a big favorite as far as comfort, canting, durability, all-mountain/freestyle riding. There's also the Raiden Phantom which sounds like an awesome pair of bindings and gets great reviews. Not saying you shouldn't get cobrasharks, just saying there are a lot of bindings that are generally considered better than them and fit your needs.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

First off I just want to say I hate you all. Every time I have it narrowed down and think I'm done other stuff gets thrown back in the mix... So here is where I stand now with prices. I want to stay south of $150.

These are my final choices and I can then let this thread die:
1) Flow the five: $120 - I like the convienance just worried about if I can keep them snug how I like and how cushie the base is.
2) Burton Cobrashark: $107 - I would like them to be canted but they do sound like what I want still. Have an asym strap like the mala's.
3) Union contact pro: $145 - I know I keep thinking they are not what I want but I just want to see if they live up to their hype... Plus love the styling. Only found one pair of 2012's and they are S/M but I think I could fit my 9 1/2 ride triad in them.
4) Rome 390 Boss: $115 - by far the best deal and have the features I'm looking for, but just never have really been into the Rome for some reason.
5) flux ds30: can't find any 2012's or in my price range.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

henry06x said:


> First off I just want to say I hate you all. Every time I have it narrowed down and think I'm done other stuff gets thrown back in the mix... So here is where I stand now with prices. I want to stay south of $150.
> 
> These are my final choices and I can then let this thread die:
> 1) Flow the five: $120 - I like the convienance just worried about if I can keep them snug how I like and how cushie the base is.
> ...


Dude get the freaking 390 Boss if you can get them in your size for that cheap! I'd say they better than everything else you have listed except maybe the flux ds30 which I don't know much about but have heard good things. 390 boss are going to have cushioned footbeds, comfy ankle straps, AWESOME toe straps, canting, and more. If I could get them for $115 I wouldn't even think twice about it. Rome is one of the best snowboard companies out there (including their boards but especially their bindings!). GET THEM!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I got last year's Malavita's for 140. So why not upgrade your choices to last years used? Then it will be even more difficult!


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> I got last year's Malavita's for 140. So why not upgrade your choices to last years used? Then it will be even more difficult!


I am down for used. I don't trust eBay and nobody has anything on Craigslist really around me. I do look at gear trade frequently and that's where the contact pros are but the only malavita's they have are EST.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

henry06x said:


> I am down for used. I don't trust eBay and nobody has anything on Craigslist really around me. I do look at gear trade frequently and that's where the contact pros are but the only malavita's they have are EST.


I got 2012 Contact Pros last year on geartrade for $125. Unfortunately I had to sell them when I downsized my boots 1.5 sizes. I sold them for $100. Too bad I don't still have em for you.

But still, I'd go for the 390 Boss if they're 2011 or newer, used or new. They're great bindings at a nearly unbeatable price!


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

Rookie09 said:


> I got 2012 Contact Pros last year on geartrade for $125. Unfortunately I had to sell them when I downsized my boots 1.5 sizes. I sold them for $100. Too bad I don't still have em for you.
> 
> But still, I'd go for the 390 Boss if they're 2011 or newer, used or new. They're great bindings at a nearly unbeatable price!


I think I may. They are 2012's brand new at shorelineoftahoe.com only have them in black one size left witch I believe is my right size and that ugly ass green. I just really don't know too much about Rome, they have never been a brand on my radar. I have herd a lot of good about them tho on here.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

henry06x said:


> I think I may. They are 2012's brand new at shorelineoftahoe.com only have them in black one size left witch I believe is my right size and that ugly ass green. I just really don't know too much about Rome, they have never been a brand on my radar. I have herd a lot of good about them tho on here.


Definitely top notch stuff! just read reviews about them here on this forum and you'll know. I think the green ones actually look quite cool but you can never go wrong with black.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I played with the B bindings in the store and wholeheartedly agree with Nivek on the flexes. According to their site in terms of soft-stiff it goes Mission-->Cartel-->Malavita. In reality it's Cartel-->Malavita-->Mission. The Cartel is softer than ever before, but not necessarily a bad thing since it feels similar to the current K2 Formula and Flux TT30 to me.


----------

